# Resisting Multiple Tank Syndrome



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I see aquariums and aquarium related stuff for sale and I am tempted. I see hardscape items I'd love to decorate with and I am inspired. I see photos of gorgeous aquariums that I want to try and replicate. I see pictures and videos of interesting species that I want to keep. I reminisce on old species and aquariums I have kept. It's hard to resist setting up a bunch of new aquariums!

I literally don't have the time, money, or the space to have more than my little 3 gallon planted Betta aquarium on my desk. I know that aquarium setups don't always have to be expensive, but I like to go all-out when doing a setup. I am about to start nursing school in a couple of weeks and I know I won't have the time (or mental capacity) to care for more than what I currently have. Since I am in school and not working, I'm living off of savings and loans and want to limit unecessary expenses for the next two years.

In the meantime, I am dreaming up what kind of setup I would like to reward myself with sometime after I finish nursing school. Although I have always limited myself to one aquarium at a time, my sisters had multiple tanks growing up that I helped with. One of my sisters had her own fish room and it was a lot of fun. *Sigh*...someday, lol.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Totally understand. With two little kids I feel I have hit my max right now at two tanks (technically three, but one is my mom's). But everytime I see a good deal on live plants or think about the empty Spec V I have at a friends house I have to fight myself setting up another one. lol
One thing I like to do is if you want something new but cannot get any more tanks then I mess with the ones I do have, add new plants, switch decor around, buy a fancier thermometer, ect.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so pathetic I have drawn out plans for my future (*way* in the future) fish room. I have the room, just not the funds. 

I'm like you. I see something that draws my interest and I just want to rush out and buy that particular species of fish, or style a tank reminiscent of a particular habitat (I'm a biotope enthusiast). Of course I'm then brought back to reality by my pitiful bank balance, and the fact that any spare funds have to go into looking after my current fish and tanks. 

Then I go back through my PB account and old forum posts and bemoan the fact I broke down a certain tank or sold off a certain fish.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I'm starting my LAST SEMESTER of nursing school and you need to resist. I don't know how anything has survived. I also have 3 kids and 2 dogs. 

Not to enable but a bigger tank that is under stocked can be easier! I also like decorating a little relaxing world and I have used that as a reward in school (make an A and I can buy x for the tank). 

Good luck in school!! It's hard at first because you must learn to think like a nurse. I really love it and once you learn your nursing process things flow more naturally to you. I'm applying for my license this month!!! It will come faster than you think for you!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Right now I have 10 tanks running ranging from 1.5 -50g im going to be reducing their number by doing divided tanks for my boys that will help so much! Instead of having them in 8 different tanks I'll have 3 lol but 2 boys are in community tanks anyway ^^ my family much prefer my fish to the former rodents less smell and less hassle


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

If I had the money/room available, my bedroom would just have my bed,desk & tons of tanks. Since I have none of those I'm going to have to settle with just three tanks, well until I move out and even then it depends on my finances, the struggles of wanting multiple tanks is real(it's a obsession I'm sure)


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

fernielou said:


> I'm starting my LAST SEMESTER of nursing school and you need to resist. I don't know how anything has survived. I also have 3 kids and 2 dogs.
> 
> Not to enable but a bigger tank that is under stocked can be easier! I also like decorating a little relaxing world and I have used that as a reward in school (make an A and I can buy x for the tank).
> 
> Good luck in school!! It's hard at first because you must learn to think like a nurse. I really love it and once you learn your nursing process things flow more naturally to you. I'm applying for my license this month!!! It will come faster than you think for you!


Congratulations on almost being done with nursing school! I know it is an achievement to particularly proud of. Thank you for the encouragingment! I know I will get through it.

I will just have to keep resisting. A bigger tank would definitely require less attention. I am really enjoying my nano tank in contrast to keeping my old 27 gallon aquarium though. It is a different experience. 

Tinkering with and making minor upgrades to what I have is a nice idea to keep me occupied in the meantime. I have been very patiently growing live plants (my first planted tank) so I am hesitant to do any rescaping for awhile.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Right now I have 10 tanks running ranging from 1.5 -50g im going to be reducing their number by doing divided tanks for my boys that will help so much! Instead of having them in 8 different tanks I'll have 3 lol but 2 boys are in community tanks anyway ^^ my family much prefer my fish to the former rodents less smell and less hassle


I love my little Peter rabbit, but his cage is large and messy. I am looking forward to putting a large aquarium in the space where his cage is whenever he passes away, lol. He is 7 years old so he'll only be around 3-5 more years.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

2 tiger oscars and a fire eel in a 600L. One day. 

Oh, and a Khulie Loach tank; those guys are great. And... and... and...


----------



## altheora (Jul 23, 2016)

My problem is checking Aquabid. I just want all of the bettas!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

christinamac said:


> I love my little Peter rabbit, but his cage is large and messy. I am looking forward to putting a large aquarium in the space where his cage is whenever he passes away, lol. He is 7 years old so he'll only be around 3-5 more years.


I love bunnies ^^ I got out of rodents ( mice and rats) while I was pregnant with the demands of a newborn I knew I couldn't keep up with my squeekies so I sold them as breeding stock to a local pet store. My daughter is over a year old now and she loves fish too


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I figured out the multi-tank syndrome: Divide a 20 long into three sections.  Oh, and get a double stand so you can have six Betta right there together. Talk about eye candy!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I figured out the multi-tank syndrome: Divide a 20 long into three sections.  Oh, and get a double stand so you can have six Betta right there together. Talk about eye candy!


That's the idea behind the 10gs ^^ have all my boys in one place the girls across the room in a 20 long with so many pretty colors I could watch them all day! Moving my community up to a 50g though <3 talk about possibilities (then the 35 would be a grow out Betta tank)


----------

